# G Form Pro-X vs standard G Form Pads



## LucidMTB (Apr 21, 2012)

I have some heavier pads that I wear for more aggressive trails, but I'm looking for light weight breathable pads for cross country rides. I don't want anything too bulky, so the G Form pads look great. 

The one question I can't seem to get answered is what the difference is between the "pro-x" versions and the standard version pads. Does anyone know? The G Form website doesn't list explain what "pro-x" means. Actually they don't even mention anything other than "pro'x" pads. Are the ones I see for sale that aren't listed as "pro-x" just an older version?


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

why do you feel you need pads for x-country?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

Rocky Mtn said:


> why do you feel you need pads for x-country?


protection is a good thing regardless where the trail leads.

As to the OP question i haven't a clue however i do have and use both the elbow and knee pads religiously and they conform great with decent protection.


----------



## LucidMTB (Apr 21, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> protection is a good thing regardless where the trail leads.


That pretty much sums up my answer... crashes can happen on any trail. I used the term "cross country" to emphasize that I'm not looking for heavy duty downhill/freeride pads. I have pads that I wear on more difficult trails, but they are bulky and too much protection for the days riding "easy" trails. Every injury I have ever recieved happened on an "easy" trail where I don't usually wear pads, so I was thinking it might be a good idea to get something light to wear on those trails.


----------



## LucidMTB (Apr 21, 2012)

To get back to the original question... I emailed g form and got the following reply:

"The Pro-X is from our 2014 line. It has Flat lock Stitching, a color block back panel and comes in different colors."

So it looks like other than the flat lock stitching (that could make them a bit more comfortable), the only differences between the standard and pro-x versions are cosmetic.


----------



## lb2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is an old thread with a photo of the old vs new:

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/do-g-form-pads-work-crash-906262.html

The new are a better/more comfortable fit and with double stitching most likely will hold up better over time.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I like my G-form pads (old style). When I tacoed my front wheel @ 15+mph down hill the Gforms stayed put and elbows/knees were injury free were I know for sure I would have been bleeding if not for the pads! They stay cool when moving (air flow) but just like all gear..when you stop things get hot...keep RIDING lol


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going to get me some!
I was on an easy trail which I've gone through before without incident and yesterday I guess I had a senior moment and went over my bars. Not sure if anything is fractured but hurts like a mother. I think pads are a good idea regardless of your skill level or trail. Id gladly pay $70 to not feel this pain.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

The G-form pads are nice to have. I have the elbow pads (older style). I purchased them after sliding out in a turn and cutting up my elbow fairly bad (23 stitches). This was a couple of years ago and somehow I've managed to not have any real wrecks since so I don't know how well they perform. What I can say is that I completely forget I am wearing them while riding. I'm looking to get the knee pads next.


----------

